
Building a Cross-Platform Electron App in Windows with WSL and Ubuntu - PatrolX
https://www.beekeeperstudio.io/blog/building-electron-windows-ubuntu-wsl2
======
nemosaltat
Excellent write up, I’ve been looking for an excuse to upgrade my WSL install.

Minor nitpick:

> Another limitation is that WSL 2 does not currently support snap packages,
> so make sure you use deb or AppImage versions of whatever app you need.

I’m gonna call that a feature

